

Backwards auctions for older web servers - Mitt
http://www.serverbidding.com/

======
bediger
Ah ha! A Dutch auction (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dutch_auction>). This
might be a good thing for people who can get away with less-powerful servers
(and who can't these days?). I can't find the reference I want to find, but a
little ways down in <http://www.econlib.org/library/Enc/Auctions.html> it says
that a Dutch auction does not maximize revenue for the seller. So you have to
wonder why the seller is using this auction style.

Dutch auctions are supposed to take place faster than other types, and risk
aversion is supposed to make bidders choose a higher price than they would
otherwise. Are people bidding on used servers particularly risk averse, or do
sellers just want to unload them?

